
Ask HN: Does music increase productivity at work? - alexlash
Should I listen music at work to increase my productivity and how to find it?
======
MikeTV
For me, yes. Has to be instrumental, though, or I can't think. Faster beat to
grind through mapped-out tasks or for a final push at the end of the day.
Downtempo for thinking through a problem or mapping out tasks.

Discussion about programming music yesterday, with many resources mentioned:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12844434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12844434)

------
m1try
Nine out of 10 workers perform better when listening to music, according to a
study that found 88pc of participants produced their most accurate test
results and 81pc completed their fastest work when music was playing.

>> [http://qz.com/185337/the-complete-guide-to-listening-to-
musi...](http://qz.com/185337/the-complete-guide-to-listening-to-music-at-
work/)

I belong to the part that really performs better while listening to some
music. It works best when I’m working from an open office space with lots of
distractions and unwanted noise that prevents me from concentrating. So the
only solution is music in my headphones.

Important question here is to how exactly do you listen to some music at work.
I think that one of the best options here are online streaming services
(8tracks, Focus@Will)

>> [http://8tracks.com/](http://8tracks.com/)

>> [https://www.focusatwill.com/](https://www.focusatwill.com/)

or recommendation and streaming apps like MuzApp
[https://muzapp.com/](https://muzapp.com/)

~~~
intune
I'm in the same situation, my office has an open floor plan and can get very
distracting at times. +1 for 8tracks, I haven't created any myself but there
are some great electronic playlists with minimal vocals for coding.

~~~
m1try
I think that the social aspect of it is actually what makes it fun here.
Quality playlist is a hard thing to find and editors' picks are not always the
most suitable ones

------
aq3cn
I am always against listening to background music. It does not matter if it is
during driving, workout, study, sleep, work, bathing or whatever. The music I
listen to is the one which I highly respect and it is not in my habit to just
play it in background. I consider this to be a disrespect of my favorite
artist. Also, I don't like listening to a music if I don't respect and know
about the musician and it is a noise to me. I find that more I respect the
artist more empowering that music becomes to me. I love Cello and sometimes
while between my study session I like to listen to any piece of music by
Mstislav Rostropovich.

I know most of the people will differ with my opinion and habit but I just
cannot do what is usual.

There is something called binaural beats which has lot of benefits and used
for therapeutic cases. I don't know if this should be counted as music. But
you can try it. You can look into its physics in Wiki page. It's simple. But I
really don't know how does its psychological part works. It's mystery to lot
of people.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binaural_beats](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binaural_beats)

Hope my answer helps.

------
cauterized
Not if someone else forces you to listen to the music of their choosing. I
hate open plan offices and startup kool-aid

------
koolba
Only if I don't have the ability to pick the music.

Once that comes into play, any improved productivity from the music itself is
lost to hours of clicking " _Skip To Next Track_ ".

~~~
m1try
This is what playlists do, mate

Wrote a bit on it above ^^

~~~
koolba
Not good enough for the distraction levels of which I'm capable. I'd still hop
through the playlist.

The best solution I've found is a trusted third party (read: co-worker) who's
anal about picking their own music. I'm essentially delegating my
procrastination to them!

~~~
m1try
Ha! That's what they should do building social media apps for music

------
malux85
It was Kant who called music "The Quickening Art"

and quicken, it does

